# Farmi vs Wallenstein?



## abohac (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't want to beat a dead horse by asking the same question but I don't want to make a mistake either. Does anyone have a Wallenstein log winch? I just discovered this thing by looking in the Farm Trader and saw their ad. In comparison, the Wallenstein is heavier (170 pds.), cheaper by about $250 with a pull of around a 1000 pds. more and it is made in Canada. I guess this seems like a no brain type of deal but I'm trying to do my do diligence. Anyone got any comments?


----------



## woodfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

if i didn't allready own a farmi then i would have no problem buying the wallenstein


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 22, 2008)

How about Norse?


----------



## abohac (Mar 23, 2008)

2dogs said:


> How about Norse?



I don't know. Looks to me they are all about the same. Price looks like the deciding factor.


----------



## abohac (Mar 23, 2008)

woodfarmer said:


> if i didn't allready own a farmi then i would have no problem buying the wallenstein



Do you use it much?


----------



## woodfarmer (Mar 23, 2008)

i bought it in 2000 and used it a lot in the first couple years, i just don't have the time anymore to get out to the bush as much as i'd like


----------



## abohac (Mar 23, 2008)

woodfarmer said:


> i bought it in 2000 and used it a lot in the first couple years, i just don't have the time anymore to get out to the bush as much as i'd like



What size is yours? Want to sell it? I can't find a used one to save my rear. I was looking for one for a 60 hp tractor (about 11000 pd pull).


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Mar 23, 2008)

Wait a second, there was a thread on here somewhere where someone was talking about a winch with a blade that hinges so it can't hang up on anything to get you stuck. I don't remember the brand but it seems like a good feature (something you could design into a winch if you end up making one.) If I find it I'll post the brand. But, if someone already mentioned it here I wouldn't know because I forgot what the darn thing was called.


----------



## abohac (Mar 26, 2008)

LumberjkChamp said:


> Wait a second, there was a thread on here somewhere where someone was talking about a winch with a blade that hinges so it can't hang up on anything to get you stuck. I don't remember the brand but it seems like a good feature (something you could design into a winch if you end up making one.) If I find it I'll post the brand. But, if someone already mentioned it here I wouldn't know because I forgot what the darn thing was called.



If you find it let me know.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Mar 27, 2008)

I have no idea where it is or where I saw it- but I know it was here. And, for some reason my computer won't let me use the search function. Somebody had posted pics of their farmi winch in operation and someone else commented on a different brand that had the hinging blade. I'll keep looking.


----------



## woodfarmer (Mar 29, 2008)

501 11000lbs


----------



## abohac (Mar 29, 2008)

woodfarmer said:


> 501 11000lbs



Well Oshawa's not far from here, what do you want for it (US)?


----------



## milkie62 (Mar 30, 2008)

Labonville sells the hinged winch---It looks like it should outperform the others with that hinged plate.......


----------



## abohac (Mar 30, 2008)

milkie62 said:


> Labonville sells the hinged winch---It looks like it should outperform the others with that hinged plate.......



I'll take a look. How does the hinged part help?


----------



## milkie62 (Mar 30, 2008)

check out the video on the site.I was sold on a Farmi but now I have second thoughts.The hinge plate would come in handy on parts of my property.


----------

